# Casio ProTrek PRG-270..



## Joseph68

Loving it..


----------



## Icosahedron

Congrats, and thanks for sharing.

They are very attractively priced on Amazon at the moment ($125 or so) Fri 8 Nov 9 pm EST.


----------



## Joseph68

I love this watch. Large display and super accurate out of the box. Had to calibrate the altimeter only once. I'm very impressed.


----------



## watchseekfan

Another new 270 owner here. I was driving around checking the altimeter against a Garmin GPS. The 270 Did not match up very well following the Garmin readout for altitude. Anyone think checking against a GPS is not useful? For example.... "Garmin® GPS receivers are accurate to within 15 meters on average." I didn't know which to reference too, in order the adjust the Casio. Thanks


----------



## hiker

watchseekfan said:


> Another new 270 owner here. I was driving around checking the altimeter against a Garmin GPS. The 270 Did not match up very well following the Garmin readout for altitude. Anyone think checking against a GPS is not useful? For example.... "Garmin® GPS receivers are accurate to within 15 meters on average." I didn't know which to reference too, in order the adjust the Casio. Thanks


give detailed results here of your experiment.that how much you gained altitude and what casio reported compared to garmin..prw 3000 which is almost same module as this prg 270 seems spot on in my experiments


----------



## hiker

Joseph68 said:


> Loving it..


can you give shot from back of this watch?also what you think about the orange hue of graph area.is it too bright or ok?and I hope to hear from someone about all black 270 model.about how is the visibility...anyway great watch specially as its the first protrek to last almost 9 months after full charge and normal use.


----------



## PatagoniaDan

Tried on all variants of the 270 today, will be getting the all-black version. It's a handsome looking watch, and a true value IMO.


----------



## Joseph68

I'm thinking I would go with the garmin if your wanting to calibrate the altimeter. Satellite technology is pretty accurate these days. I also on a map found several weather stations in my area that have a known altitude marker I found the closest to me traveled there and calibrated my altimeter according to what the marker read. Its been dead on ever since. Here's what I used to find weather stations in my area click on link Weather Forecast & Reports - Long Range & Local | Wunderground | Weather Underground


----------



## Atomant

Very nice watch! Am thinking of getting one myself too! This is the only one Protrek model that I like as it feels very balanced on my wrist.


----------



## Reloko

Joseph68 said:


> I love this watch. Large display and super accurate out of the box. Had to calibrate the altimeter only once. I'm very impressed.


Wow, I like this better than the 3000 series.


----------



## watchseekfan

I set my alitmer for my home at 195 feet, left it on the counter to monitor about 3 or 4 days randomly. Does anyone else think this fluctuation is normal? OR anyone else have this drastic of a range? I did have a small rain front roll in during this time. Thanks.
330
330
295
245
290
300
270
110
80
45
minus 70
230


----------



## Icosahedron

I've never tested my prw3000 (with the same v3 processor) over several days so can't comment directly. But: you might ask yourself how much air pressure changes when you rise, say, 400 feet, i.e. a bit less than the height of the Washington Monument. No noticeable change. So fairly minor swings in air pressure ought to show fairly big elevation changes. The effect is probably more pronounced near sea level where pressure is greater to begin with, therefore varies more when a front comes along.

The altimeter imo is more an amusing toy than a precision instrument.


----------



## Doug507

Icosahedron said:


> The altimeter imo is more an amusing toy than a precision instrument.


I agree. After months of using my PRW-2500, I've decided these are really BC watches rather than ABC watches.


----------



## Sedi

Doug507 said:


> I agree. After months of using my PRW-2500, I've decided these are really BC watches rather than ABC watches.


If calibrated when starting a hike/journey/etc. they give good results IMO - one just has to keep in mind how air-pressure-based altimeters work (and they work in fact not worse than GPS-based ones). I'm getting the same results with a PAW-500, Rangeman GW-9400 or Riseman GW-9200 compared to my Suunto X-Lander - I like the altimeter on the PAW-500 best as it has the very useful altimeter stopwatch which not only calculates ASC, DSC and stores MAX and MIN height but also takes automatic readings every 15 mins and stores them in memory which makes calibration fairly easy when pressure changed over night (I have no clue why Casio didn't include this very useful feature on their newer offerings). When the pressure changes to a great degree while moving up or down no air-pressure-based altimeter will give accurate results. Still I hope that Casio will one day implement MSLP on their ABC-watches which would make calibration easier. Of course an altimeter-lock would also be nice as it would eliminate this fluctutations while stationary but doesn't make the altimeter much more accurate when on the move.
Concerning the amount of fluctutation: we had a low-pressure system move through yesterday and pressure changed between 1000 and 980 hPa absolute pressure which would be 1030 and 1010 hPa at sea-level (I live at 250m). Between sea-level and about 1000m the pressure changes 12hPa every 100m so a pressure change of 20hPa would make the height fluctuate 166.67m (~547ft if I calculated correctly :-d). So, yes, this amount of fluctuation is normal.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## fjblair

Joseph68 said:


> I love this watch. Large display and super accurate out of the box. Had to calibrate the altimeter only once. I'm very impressed.


I don't see how that is possible as air pressure changes are going to affect the altimeter.


----------



## hiker

watchseekfan said:


> I set my alitmer for my home at 195 feet, left it on the counter to monitor about 3 or 4 days randomly. Does anyone else think this fluctuation is normal? OR anyone else have this drastic of a range? I did have a small rain front roll in during this time. Thanks.
> 330
> 330
> 295
> 245
> 290
> 300
> 270
> 110
> 80
> 45
> minus 70
> 230


yes its ok .this much airpressure difference is normal specially when lower pressure rainfront is hitting you or high pressure front is approaching


----------



## hiker

Doug507 said:


> I agree. After months of using my PRW-2500, I've decided these are really BC watches rather than ABC watches.


I don't agree.if you calibrate before hike these altimeters are extremely accurate.also all a hiker etc needs is relative altitude, like in barometer all we need is pressure changes not absolute pressure value. I don't think that if you are at 10000 feet and your altimeter is off by plus minus 200 feet that this is that much of a deal,unless you are some airforce pilot or something. most of my casios (and other alti watches) were never off more than 200 to 300 feet when I gained 10000 feet during mountain hikes...I would say its satisfactory


----------



## watchseekfan

Appreciate all the feedback here. This is my first ABC watch so I thought I would ask about it.


----------



## tomh273

i agree with hiker. ive climbed snowdon twice this year (highest peak in wales) and scafell pike (highest in england) once. used my prg 270 on each occasion. calibrated at the start point, accurate to ten metres at the summit. VERY useful imo to calculate progress of your climb and also assists in establishing location in conjunction with ordnance survey map.


----------



## c5k0

I just grabbed one of these off eBay. Great deal!

Sort of overwhelmed with all the functions. 


In all the promo pictures of the watch it looks as if the compass indicator is used as a second counter. I've looked through the manual and could not find this setting. Wondering if this is just wishful thinking.


----------



## AccuJohn

Yep. The altimeter determines "change in altitude" from a preset known value... Based only on change in air pressure. Whether you move or not, air pressure will change. It always is changing. But It will rise and fall predictably as you change your altitude. So any reading only as accurate as your calibration and then only an estimate since air pressure will rise and fall on it's own.

I'm not sure about the compass ring/second function thing. The manufacturer images sort of imply another function like seconds but I can't find anything in the book on it


----------



## AccuJohn

Oh, sorry btw I have had this watch for awhile and I really love it. I was constantly changing which watch I wear until this one. There is something about the feel and feature package I really like and so I find I never want to take it off. Strangely one of my favorite features is the sunrise/sunset. I have always thought this info is part of the cycle of every day we live and important to know as it changes and affects our life. Hey, the sun started the whole time thing anyway. Another fave is the barometric trend chart visible on the time screen. The trend is often more important than the individual readings. Anyway, it's a great watch


----------



## Pufanu

I have a question for you, 270 owners. I asked it in a prw3000 thread but didn't get an answer yet. Is there an option to toggle the circular seconds counter that I've seen in most promo shots ? Seeing that it's the same module, sans R/C, maybe you guys know how it's done.


----------



## c5k0

I've looked thoroughly in the manual as well and could not find any settings for it. 

I thought it may have been an indicator for when the stopwatch or timer was running and you had the main "time" screen on display. No such luck.

Sort of a drag... as a former G-shock nerd, any LCD "bling" (ie: useless eye-candy) functions are like crack to me.


----------



## AccuJohn

Yes, I think the promo images are not as accurate as they are aesthetic in this case


----------



## Pufanu

Aparently it's used in a few modes but not on the normal timekeeping screen https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/casio-prw-3000-a-885953-8.html


----------



## anvancy

Hi All,

this is my first post here. This thread was helpful to me in deciding to buy the PRG 270. So thought of showing my 270 here.









Anvancy


----------



## AccuJohn

Love the looks of it! Mine is still doing great. My 2 favorite functions are the barometric trend graph which has been very accurate and the sunrise/sunset. Great watch

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## watchseekfan

Barometric trend graph been very accurate for me too.


----------



## Worker

Quick question for you owners, can you set the watch in timekeeping mode to display month/date (i.e. 12/31)?

All I have seen so far is the day with date.

Thank you for the help!! I really think these models looks great!


----------



## watchseekfan

Yes, just hit the upper left adjust button. You can choose WE 8 or 1.8 displayed in the top little window.


----------



## anvancy

I also have two main questions.

1. The altitude readings fluctuate during the start of the day and then fluctuate nearby the approx value. My place is 1884ft. In the morning the alti reading shows 1665 or 1690 when in fact I never achieved that range. It then stabilizes and shows an error of 50-80ft throughout.
2.The barometric graph shows the incline and decline with noticeable gaps in between.But if I enter the baro mode, the number sits in the range of 945-948. My confusion is if the graph is showing a continuous decline the number should shift according to that.or I am reading the graph wrong. I did a small hike by car and went up 400ft from my reference point and it did notify me about the sudden change in barometric pressure.as I came back down it showed the graph up. If somebody can tell in simple terms how to take readings from the graph and the numbers it will be helpful.

Thanks

Anvancy


----------



## laghusikarwar

just bought this watch in India, after going through the forum...thank you all for your insightful comments


----------



## Adrian Markus

Hi which model shall i go for PRG270 or PRG240 ?? .....Look wise 240 is better.

Thanks
Adrian


----------



## keithy

Adrian Markus said:


> Hi which model shall i go for PRG270 or PRG240 ?? .....Look wise 240 is better.


I looked at both as well and in the end I bought a PRG270. The PRG270 feels smaller than the PRG240, and doesn't have the duplex screen, but has a newer V3 sensors (making the watch thinner). I am wearing the PRG270 more than my Suunto Cores, even though the Suunto has nicer baro/alti chart, and alti-lock.

I posted a pic of the difference in the sensors in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/casio-abc-watches-have-v-3-sensor-1016092.html#post7686629

All that said though, if you think the PRG240 looks better, go for it! I think Sedi has both, so maybe he could give a side by side pic?


----------



## repsol600rr

View attachment 1507900

I may not be sedi but I do own both. I got the 270 first and like sedi says the snooze alarm makes a big difference. I found a good deal on the 240 in Ti so I went for it. Both read pretty close to one another when calibrated and seem to have similar accuracy of the sensor. Functionally the 270 is the better watch with the _*snooze alarm*_, I like the button layout, 60 sec compass, and better resolutions for the sensors. However on the 240 I like the duplex display and what it does with day, date, month not just day, date or date, month, the blueish el as opposed to the bright white, and I prefer bracelets. Rubber for rubber I'd take the 270 but because of the Ti and those other areas that its slightly better the 240 can stay as well.


----------



## Sedi

Guess we had the same idea as I posted a comparison pic in the PRG-240 thread just a little while ago :-d.


----------



## hiker

i checked prg 260 recently.it seemed to me to be a cross between prg 80 (prw 1100) and prg 200 (prw 2000). sort of prg 80 like tough body with prg 200 module inside it and one big bonus is 200 meter water resistance it has .though it has version 2 sensor but that does not make a hell of a lot of difference to most people.

so i was thinking that you should compare prg 270 with 260.prg 240 is not in same class as prg 260 definitely!prg 260 has much softer more comfortable strap (prg 240 resin strap sucks) and the alarm sounds are much higher in volume in case of 260 as well!i guess its nearly as loud as prg 270..also the feel of prg 260 in your hands is so different from prg 240.if you have bought a lot of watches you have feel for these things.and i definitely felt prg 260 to be a tank like prg 80 was...

and i was thinking that prg 260 is the most overlooked protrek casio ever produced!may be its launch at the time immediately before the launch of prw 3000 and rangeman hit it negatively? anyway i am considering getting a prg 260 now after i have checked it a bit.only experiment needed is the sensors accuracy which if shop guy allowed me to perform than i may get one


----------



## dmmartindale

Icosahedron said:


> The altimeter imo is more an amusing toy than a precision instrument.


If you were to observe a "precision instrument" pressure altimeter, such as the one in an aircraft, or the one used by a surveyor, you would see its altitude reading fluctuate in exactly the same way as a storm moves through. It is the function of an altimeter to interpret pressure change as altitude change, and all these units are doing exactly that. I've compared a couple of Casio watches against other altimeters, mechanical and electronic, and it was no less accurate (although they were older models with only 5 m altitude resolution). For hiking, where you periodically reset your altimeter to your current altitude, a Casio watch works fine.

One thing a Casio altimeter will *not* do for you is handle calibration in terms of sea level pressure. With an aircraft altimeter, you listen to the nearest airport's sea level pressure on the radio, set that value into the altimeter, and you have adjusted it to read altitude at that airport. Or, if you are on the ground and know your current altitude, you can set that on the altimeter and read the sea level pressure. (So you can actually use the altimeter as a barometer, but you have to turn a knob manually for this function). Some electronic altimeters can do this, as well as hand-held mechanical ones (e.g. Thommen), but not a Casio watch. So I wouldn't recommend a Casio watch as a backup altimeter for a pilot.

There are also electronic devices that provide both an altimeter function (interpret pressure changes as altitude changes) and a barometer function (read pressure changes as pressure changes, perhaps graph them or predict weather changes) that are linked together. These devices often have an "altitude lock" that controls which mode is currently active. If altitude is locked, the altitude reading will stay fixed, while the barometer reading will change. With the altitude unlocked, the altitude display will change while the barometer remains fixed. If you can set the altitude lock manually, and you remember to lock it when you stop moving and unlock when you start again, this can sometimes avoid having to reset the altitude. But it is still subject to errors if the air pressure changes while you are also moving - there is no way for any pressure altimeter to separate those two sources of change.

Some electronic devices that have both altimeter and barometer functions attempt to automatically switch between altitude lock and unlocked modes, based on how fast pressure is changing. But this sometimes guesses wrong, interpreting a rapid change in pressure due to a storm front as an altitude change. (I have a Highgear Altitech II sitting on my desk that does this - despite having an automatic altitude lock). It can be convenient, but it's not always right, so you need to check your altimeter reading against real altitude periodically anyway.

Because "automatic altitude lock" devices sometimes guess wrong, I prefer devices that don't have this feature. For example, the Brunton Sherpa and Brunton ADC family have independent barometer and altimeter functions that are active all the time, with no "locking". A pressure change always shows as a change in pressure on the barometer, and a change in altitude on the altimeter, and it's up to me to decide which is correct. The Sherpa barometer will display sea level pressure, and I can reset the barometer reference altitude to be the current altimeter reading easily, but it's always my choice whether that is appropriate. The altimeter never locks, and I can reset it knowing either the current altitude or current sea level pressure - just like a real instrument. I always know what it's doing.

So for me, the simple altimeter without automatic lock on a Casio watch is exactly what I want when hiking. If the V3 sensor is faster and gives 1 m resolution, that's even better than the V2 sensor in my watches.

- Dave

PS: No watch would make a good backup altimeter for a pilot. For that use, you want something that updates continuously forever, like a mechanical altimeter. Watch altimeters all measure periodically, with an update rate that tends to drop with time, and then turn off to save battery power.


----------



## hiker

dmmartindale said:


> If you were to observe a "precision instrument" pressure altimeter, such as the one in an aircraft, or the one used by a surveyor, you would see its altitude reading fluctuate in exactly the same way as a storm moves through. It is the function of an altimeter to interpret pressure change as altitude change, and all these units are doing exactly that. I've compared a couple of Casio watches against other altimeters, mechanical and electronic, and it was no less accurate (although they were older models with only 5 m altitude resolution). For hiking, where you periodically reset your altimeter to your current altitude, a Casio watch works fine.
> 
> One thing a Casio altimeter will *not* do for you is handle calibration in terms of sea level pressure. With an aircraft altimeter, you listen to the nearest airport's sea level pressure on the radio, set that value into the altimeter, and you have adjusted it to read altitude at that airport. Or, if you are on the ground and know your current altitude, you can set that on the altimeter and read the sea level pressure. (So you can actually use the altimeter as a barometer, but you have to turn a knob manually for this function). Some electronic altimeters can do this, as well as hand-held mechanical ones (e.g. Thommen), but not a Casio watch. So I wouldn't recommend a Casio watch as a backup altimeter for a pilot.
> 
> There are also electronic devices that provide both an altimeter function (interpret pressure changes as altitude changes) and a barometer function (read pressure changes as pressure changes, perhaps graph them or predict weather changes) that are linked together. These devices often have an "altitude lock" that controls which mode is currently active. If altitude is locked, the altitude reading will stay fixed, while the barometer reading will change. With the altitude unlocked, the altitude display will change while the barometer remains fixed. If you can set the altitude lock manually, and you remember to lock it when you stop moving and unlock when you start again, this can sometimes avoid having to reset the altitude. But it is still subject to errors if the air pressure changes while you are also moving - there is no way for any pressure altimeter to separate those two sources of change.
> 
> Some electronic devices that have both altimeter and barometer functions attempt to automatically switch between altitude lock and unlocked modes, based on how fast pressure is changing. But this sometimes guesses wrong, interpreting a rapid change in pressure due to a storm front as an altitude change. (I have a Highgear Altitech II sitting on my desk that does this - despite having an automatic altitude lock). It can be convenient, but it's not always right, so you need to check your altimeter reading against real altitude periodically anyway.
> 
> *Because "automatic altitude lock" devices sometimes guess wrong, I prefer devices that don't have this feature. For example, the Brunton Sherpa and Brunton ADC family have independent barometer and altimeter functions that are active all the time, with no "locking". A pressure change always shows as a change in pressure on the barometer, and a change in altitude on the altimeter, and it's up to me to decide which is correct. The Sherpa barometer will display sea level pressure, and I can reset the barometer reference altitude to be the current altimeter reading easily, but it's always my choice whether that is appropriate. The altimeter never locks, and I can reset it knowing either the current altitude or current sea level pressure - just like a real instrument. I always know what it's doing.
> 
> So for me, the simple altimeter without automatic lock on a Casio watch is exactly what I want when hiking. If the V3 sensor is faster and gives 1 m resolution, that's even better than the V2 sensor in my watches.
> *
> - Dave
> 
> PS: No watch would make a good backup altimeter for a pilot. For that use, you want something that updates continuously forever, like a mechanical altimeter. Watch altimeters all measure periodically, with an update rate that tends to drop with time, and then turn off to save battery power.


this is exactly my experience."altimeter lock" devices usually mess yup the data when storm front appropaches etc...i like raw data that casio and brunton adc pro give.so you make mental calculations without being in doubt whether the data was accurate.i had a timex with alti lock.it always messed up the baro graph whenever the storm approache as it thought that storm is actually altitude change and so baro graph did not show the real baro fall.in another case a watch did not show slow altitude change thinking it was baro change .etc.....so i sold it and bought brunton adc pro.casio,s i already have near a dozen....
i like simple raw reliable data without confusion provided by casio pathfinders and brunton adc pro....atleast untill they make a fool proof alti baro lock device


----------



## dmmartindale

hiker said:


> atleast untill they make a fool proof alti baro lock device


It *is* possible to separate pressure changes due to altitude from ones due to weather, if you have an additional independent source of information. A GPS receiver with a pressure sensor can do this. The idea is that altitude calculated by the GPS receiver is noisy, jumping around over the short term, but the errors mostly average out in the long term. Meanwhile a pressure altimeter is more accurate and more stable in the short term, but drifts in the long term due to pressure changes due to weather. So the receiver software displays altitude calculated from the pressure sensor plus an assumed sea level pressure, but while it's doing this it keeps track of the difference between pressure-based altitude and GPS altitude. When this error is averaged over many seconds or minutes, it becomes a good estimate of the error in the pressure altitude caused by an incorrect sea level pressure. So the sea level pressure can be "steered" to reduce this offset to near zero, making both the displayed altitude and the sea level pressure value more accurate.

The effect is that when a pressure change is (on average) confirmed by a matching GPS altitude change, it is treated as a real altitude change, while a pressure change that is not accompanied by a GPS altitude change is (eventually) reported as a sea level pressure change at constant altitude. This works even though the GPS altitude is erratic and unreliable over the short term.

I know there are handheld GPS receivers that do this. I do not know if any of the GPS watches also have a pressure altimeter. You need both in one device to make use of this method.

But for a simple pressure altimeter (including the one in an ABC watch), you the owner are the "independent source of information". By resetting the altitude at known points, you correct any error that has crept in.

- Dave


----------



## Mawi

Hi, I've been searching high and low on the internet as well as the Casio site but I can't seem to find how on earth do you access the radial segments indicator? When I press the Compass button, it only shows 6 segments around the LCD (3 segments for North). However, I often see "multiple radial segments" on posters and pictures in the net around the LCD screen.

Here's a sample photo:








http://media.uhreneltern.de/pictures/products/PRG-270_10020832.jpg

As you can see on 3 watches, there's this radial indicator starting from 00 up to 240.

Can anybody shed light on this? Thank you very much!


----------



## filthyj24

This question has been asked and answered here and on the PRW 3000 thread.


----------



## Mawi

filthyj24 said:


> This question has been asked and answered here and on the PRW 3000 thread.


Sorry. I can't find it. Can you post the link please?


----------



## keithy

Mawi said:


> Hi, I've been searching high and low on the internet as well as the Casio site but I can't seem to find how on earth do you access the radial segments indicator? When I press the Compass button, it only shows 6 segments around the LCD (3 segments for North). However, I often see "multiple radial segments" on posters and pictures in the net around the LCD screen.


AFAIK the radial segments are only displayed when you use the compass. I don't believe the "hero shot" of the watch is an actual screen. The only way I've gotten the segments on the watch to display in multiples is to do the LCD test - as shown in my earlier thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/casio-protrek-prg270-prw3000-test-modes-1429586.html Use the first test and then the Alti button to scroll through the test LCD screens.


----------



## adi911

The radial function as presented in these "hero" pictures does not exist. It is somehow a fake advertising presenting on spot a feature inexistent for the sake of "wow". The radial dots appear on compass mode as specified and at the moment when barometric alarm goes on, meaning all the dots appear at once forming a ring that flashes while alarm sounds. And of course it appears in test mode. It is still a great watch, even without that eye-candy advertised feature.


----------



## dmmartindale

adi911 said:


> The radial function as presented in these "hero" pictures does not exist. It is somehow a fake advertising presenting on spot a feature inexistent for the sake of "wow". The radial dots appear on compass mode as specified and at the moment when barometric alarm goes on, meaning all the dots appear at once forming a ring that flashes while alarm sounds. And of course it appears in test mode. It is still a great watch, even without that eye-candy advertised feature.


Try looking up the "Trek Log" feature. It's described on page E-61 and E-62 of the manual for module 3415, which is apparently what the PRG-270 uses. In particular, it says:

"A segment in the graphic around the periphery of the display flashes to show the time elapsed since trek log value updating was enabled. Each graphic segment represents 12 minutes, and one revolution around the display represents 12 hours".

Sounds like what is shown in the photos, with 8 hours elapsed since trek log updates were enabled.

Perhaps someone with a PRG-270 or PRW-3000 (has the same feature) can try enabling the trek log feature and report whether the watch does what I predicted. I don't have the watch; I just read the manual.

- Dave


----------



## adi911

Hi Dave, thanks for the correction! And I apologize for my early post (in a hurry). I just enabled the trek function and it is like you mentioned. Apparently it is the only function that I don't have used. Generally I take altitude readings but not in the trekking mode.

Conclusion after testing is: the dotted circle around display is growing around right after you enable trekking mode. It is visible in all modes (time keeping, stopwatch, timer, etc...) except Compass and Barometer modes..

Cheers
Adrian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Senorlechero

I just got one of these second hand a de display is very hard to see when looking directly at it. If I tilt the face away from me it becomes very clear, but when looking directly at it its very dim. Battery is displayed as M. 
Anyone know what could be causing this? Thanks


----------



## Rocat

If you have a negative lcd display, hard to read is normal. Positive lcds are not hard to read, especially this one. With your battery on "M". Put it out on a deck where it can get direct sunlight. This will charge the battery to "H" in about 6 hours. Just because the lcd shows "H" does not mean the watch is fully charged. Let it top off the solar battery.



Senorlechero said:


> I just got one of these second hand a de display is very hard to see when looking directly at it. If I tilt the face away from me it becomes very clear, but when looking directly at it its very dim. Battery is displayed as M.
> Anyone know what could be causing this? Thanks


----------



## User Unrelated

Icosahedron said:


> Congrats, and thanks for sharing.
> 
> They are very attractively priced on Amazon at the moment ($125 or so) Fri 8 Nov 9 pm EST.


I just bought mine from here the other day:
Jacobtime - Search Result for PRG270
Free shipping, and use coupon code *BOOM52010*for 5% off!

I'll comment on the service and shipping speed as soon as it arrives!
It says shipped, but they don't give a tracking number with basic free shipping, which is always a bummer. I prefer to refresh the tracking page at least 16 times daily to fuel the anticipation brought on by my learned need for material consumption.

EDIT: The place I work has pressure vessels to test electrolytic sensors at stratospheric pressures (for rockets, jets, etc)... I wonder if the PRG270 is up to it?... That makes me curious:
Water resistance is the resistance to WATER being pressed into the case by outside pressure, but I wonder what the associated ALTITUDE would be before the air INSIDE the watch starts leaking out?


----------



## dmmartindale

User Unrelated said:


> EDIT: The place I work has pressure vessels to test electrolytic sensors at stratospheric pressures (for rockets, jets, etc)... I wonder if the PRG270 is up to it?... That makes me curious:
> Water resistance is the resistance to WATER being pressed into the case by outside pressure, but I wonder what the associated ALTITUDE would be before the air INSIDE the watch starts leaking out?


I'd say it should remain sealed. The watch is supposed to withstand 100 m of water depth, which is 10 atmospheres of pressure. The maximum pressure difference you can create with a vacuum chamber is only one atmosphere, so all parts of the case should be strong enough to deal with that small pressure difference. The thing I might worry about is a rubber gasket somewhere (e.g. between crystal and case) that's designed to be clamped more tightly (and thus seal better) as pressure is applied to the case, but the opposite happens in a vacuum.

- Dave


----------



## User Unrelated

dmmartindale said:


> I'd say it should remain sealed. The watch is supposed to withstand 100 m of water depth, which is 10 atmospheres of pressure. The maximum pressure difference you can create with a vacuum chamber is only one atmosphere, so all parts of the case should be strong enough to deal with that small pressure difference. The thing I might worry about is a rubber gasket somewhere (e.g. between crystal and case) that's designed to be clamped more tightly (and thus seal better) as pressure is applied to the case, but the opposite happens in a vacuum.
> 
> - Dave


Yeah, I thought about both of those things. Pressure one way is a heck of a lot different than pressure the other, especially if designed for only one-direction of resistance.
I probably won't test it, but I'll always be curious!
And how could I figure out if the watch leaks?
There's a leak tester machine that pulls an almost absolute vacuum, and can measure the atomic density of the atmosphere in the (small) chamber... it'd know if some air got out! (That's what they use it for, leak-testing things)


----------



## dmmartindale

User Unrelated said:


> And how could I figure out if the watch leaks?
> There's a leak tester machine that pulls an almost absolute vacuum, and can measure the atomic density of the atmosphere in the (small) chamber... it'd know if some air got out! (That's what they use it for, leak-testing things)


Sounds like that machine would work. There are a couple of more standard (and probably cheaper) methods for watches.

One is to place the watch on a rigid platform of some sort, and place a machinist's dial test indicator (not dial indicator, which is something else) so its probe is touching the watch face. Then close the chamber and apply a few atmospheres of air pressure. The watch will compress slightly and the DTI will show the change in thickness (DTIs are very sensitive; they can measure a few um of movement). If the watch compresses and stays at the smaller size, it is holding the pressure difference. If it compresses then slowly returns to its former size, it has a slow leak. If it doesn't compress in thickness at all, it has a big leak - the pressure inside and out is equalizing instantly. You should be able to use this method with a vacuum chamber too: applying a vacuum should make the watch expand in size just slightly, and hold that increase in size for a while.

I've also read about a transparent pressure chamber that gets half-filled with water. The watch is first suspended in the air in the top half of the chamber, which is pressurized with air for a while. Then the operator lowers the watch into the water and releases the pressure. If the watch has a leak, it will get internally pressurized with air during the first step, and you'll see air bubbles leaking out during the second step. If the watch is waterproof, you won't get any bubbles. The intent is not to get any water inside the watch case, even if it's leaking.

(Neither method will work on liquid-filled diver's watches that have no internal air space).

- Dave


----------



## Fanazmi

Hi all,

Would like to share my first ABC watch, got it today. After much reading, finally decided on the PRG-270. This is the stainless steel model (PRG-270D-7DR).









Coincidentally, this is also my first here in Watchuseek forum.

From,
Fanazmi


----------



## Rocat

Good choice for a first ABC Casio. Welcome to the forum!


Fanazmi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Would like to share my first ABC watch, got it today. After much reading, finally decided on the PRG-270. This is the stainless steel model (PRG-270D-7DR).
> 
> View attachment 3127522
> 
> 
> Coincidentally, this is also my first here in Watchuseek forum.
> 
> From,
> Fanazmi


----------



## Dwsjr50

Welcome to the world of ABC watches. I have 4 ABC watches. The pic shows 5. I sold one to a friend. I love them all. They are part of my rotationATTACH]3127850[/ATTACH]


----------



## sperki

Congrats, it's a great watch


----------



## oxburg

Got my PRG-270D-7DR too.My favourite watches!
Very accurate ABC watches.
Just worry the silver painted bezel will chip off after some ages.


----------



## aurabattler

oxburg said:


> Got my PRG-270D-7DR too.My favourite watches!
> Very accurate ABC watches.
> Just worry the silver painted bezel will chip off after some ages.


Don't worry! Enjoy the scratches. They are the proof of dedication. Protreks are outdoor watches, not fine dress watches. (Though I wear it in suit and still looks nice!!) Just like your jeans and hiking shoes. You will love your own scratches on your own watch. I have exactly the same watches just bought 2 weeks ago. Like it so much.


----------



## hiker

silver bezel on this one resists scratches unless you are tough on it..i have same model as this one.even metal bezels get scratches as watch ages though.

you cant beat the clear digits and screen of 270.specialy at this price.


----------



## oxburg

Thinking of how to dissemble and do the paint job in future.


----------



## elavate7

Picked up the navy blue version and I love it. Everything you ever need in a watch


----------



## CyberCrux

This PRG-270 is my second ABC watch. My first ABC watch Avocet Vertech died years ago.


----------



## Newgen

"WatchCeption"



CyberCrux said:


> This PRG-270 is my second ABC watch. My first ABC watch Avocet Vertech died years ago.
> View attachment 3515730


----------



## PropThePolecat

I know the Mudmaster and Rangeman are supposed to be the dust-proof Casio's, but nobody told the PRG-270 

Still going strong after a week in the Sinai desert and snorkelling in the Red Sea.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool.

I picked up the Casio ProTrek Aviator. The negative display is so so as everybody knows why. But, it has a barometric pressure alarm. The only real reason I got the watch. Everybody should own a ABC watch. If there is any kind of watch to ever own. Of all the watches I ever owned that I used to the fulliest. It would be an ABC watch like my Riseman. Just add a button compass on the watch strap. 

My backup watch for any watch that uses a battery is my Seiko 5 Sport Sea Urchin J1.


----------



## dmmartindale

dmmartindale said:


> If the V3 sensor is faster and gives 1 m resolution, that's even better than the V2 sensor in my watches.


Update: since writing that, I bought a PRG-270 myself. The V3 sensors are indeed better, with 1 m altitude resolution instead of 5 m, and the altitude is measured and displayed faster too.

My PAW-1300 is now mostly retired. It's still the only radio-time-setting watch in the house, so I use it to set other watches occasionally, but the PRG-270 replaces pretty much all of its other functions.

-Dave


----------



## ursamajor

I received two days ago my PRG270, too. 
This is the full story and here is a small review.
by the way, great watch!


----------



## ursamajor

Since then, my PRG 270 worked perfectly. It advanced only 2 seconds in more than 2 months. But... because there is a "but", at the beginning of January 2017 it resetted itself without any apparent reason. It had battery charged at maximum...
Did this happen to someone? How to prevent this for the future?


----------



## keithy

ursamajor said:


> Since then, my PRG 270 worked perfectly. It advanced only 2 seconds in more than 2 months. But... because there is a "but", at the beginning of January 2017 it resetted itself without any apparent reason. It had battery charged at maximum...
> Did this happen to someone? How to prevent this for the future?


There was another thread where people were complaining that their PRW3000s were resetting randomly. Someone posted in there that their PRG270 was also doing it. Apparently it might be caused by static electricity. Here is the thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/why-my-protrek-prw-s3000-1jf-resetting-2896201-2.html

Given it is now winter in the northern hemisphere, you might find that if you have cold but dry weather, and are wearing certain types of clothes like wool or polarfleece for example, you can make a build up of static electricity charge. The Protreks are not shielded from static electricity like some G-Shocks are, so could possibly be affected by an errant zap.

I haven't had the problem with my PRG270 though, so cannot confirm. Even when the room is dark, I can see the static electricity sparks when I take off the wool or polar fleece top I am wearing, I haven't had a zap that resets my PRG270 or PRG300 so far.

BTW, I see from your link that you are from Romania. I loved the Romanian mountains - I walked around the Bucegi mountains, and up to Moldoveanu in the Fagaras Mountain ranges. This is a pic of my PRG270 on the way down from Moldoveanu.


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge

I've posted about the static-induced reset issue on a few threads (I got official confirmation of the problem from Casio, as well as some of the models that have and haven't been known them to suffer from this defect.) I'm really interested in the PRG-270 but it seems to be one of the Pro Treks susceptible to this issue. Apparently, Casio hasn't had any complaints from PRW-3500 owners, but I'm not sure atomic time sync and a fairly useless rotating compass bezel warrants $70 extra.
I'm curious as to what could be done to mitigate the static shock risk? It seems to me that the only exposed part of the watch is the steel case back. Perhaps a piece of electrical tape over the back would insulate it? Or, conversely, could static build up in/on the case and is that expected to ground through the case back? Any electrical engineers/physicists able to weigh in on this? ;-)


----------



## ursamajor

keithy said:


> BTW, I see from your link that you are from Romania. I loved the Romanian mountains - I walked around the Bucegi mountains, and up to Moldoveanu in the Fagaras Mountain ranges. This is a pic of my PRG270 on the way down from Moldoveanu.


Indeed, we have a beautiful country.  Beautiful landscapes, beautiful places... I also love to go in the mountains, because I live in the plains, near Danube (Braila city). 

Very interesting what you both said about static electricity. And, indeed, the humidity is low in my room, under 40%. Probably I was charged with static electricity and the watch resetted. I never left it from my wrist, but I think I'll change this custom.


----------



## beef5030

I just registered after finding this thread. I just got my PRG270-B1 back from warranty for the same reason. It would reset itself seemingly all the time. Static would make sense, dry air and layers of clothing to build up a decent charge. 


It would be difficult to fully insulate the bottom from discharge, given that static can arc a pretty good distance. It seems like a major design flaw that the module isn't insulated from static discharge. Shame because I love the watch, looks great and the features are pretty functional. 

I'll report back if the warranty fixed it or just was just a band aid.


----------



## dmmartindale

I wonder where the static is getting through the case and reaching the module.

I guess that's one disadvantage of a plastic case. On a watch with metal case, back, crown, and pushers, all of the metal will be effectively connected together and form a Faraday cage around the sides and back of the module. The dial, if it has a metal base, would provide shielding from the front.

Dave


----------



## beef5030

Though there are plenty of cheap plastic watches out there which don't seem to suffer this fault, not to mention the other Casio's and Gshock's that are fine. 

Man I just took a class in EMF and had to look up what a Faraday cage is. The main take away form that class is don't touch any capacitor that's close to a ferrand or higher.


----------



## cezwho

yikes! i just purchased the 270 and now i'm reading static issues! :-(


----------



## arogle1stus

Joseph 
I liked the 270 so much I bought 2 of them (not at the same time) 
Gifted one to a grandson, who at 6 understands the importance of
being able to tell time..

In Britain 1 of 6 people cannot tell the time using an Analog tmepiece
But the same people wear Analogs to give the appearance than can tell
time using an Analog. No figures on Americans yet

X Traindriver Art


----------



## fish70

I was recharging mine today in direct sunlight and went outside to check on it. The LCD screen was completely black and the watch was pretty warm to the touch. I brought it inside and the display returned to normal after 8-10 seconds. Does anyone know if this is some sort of self-protection feature to protect it from heat and direct sunlight or just a symptom of an overheated LCD screen? Thanks


----------



## GaryK30

fish70 said:


> I was recharging mine today in direct sunlight and went outside to check on it. The LCD screen was completely black and the watch was pretty warm to the touch. I brought it inside and the display returned to normal after 8-10 seconds. Does anyone know if this is some sort of self-protection feature to protect it from heat and direct sunlight or just a symptom of an overheated LCD screen? Thanks


It's an overheated LCD.


----------



## fish70

GaryK30 said:


> It's an overheated LCD.


Thanks!


----------



## Rocat

fish70 said:


> I was recharging mine today in direct sunlight and went outside to check on it. The LCD screen was completely black and the watch was pretty warm to the touch. I brought it inside and the display returned to normal after 8-10 seconds. Does anyone know if this is some sort of self-protection feature to protect it from heat and direct sunlight or just a symptom of an overheated LCD screen? Thanks


Next time place it in a glass or plastic jar filled with water like this. The water will dissipate the heat.


----------

